# Evening Ferry to Calais



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've just booked the 21:20 ferry for next Wedesday (29th) which arrives in Calais at 23:40 and as it's late I'm looking to stay overnight at the aire in Gravelines. 

What is the likelyhood of the aire being full, it being mid week.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Mid week should be OK

the aire proper has an area on the opposite side of the road next to the harbour with a few more spaces which you can use if its full.

its a free aire so very popular as it has a nice setting and near the town.

i take it you dont fancy stopping at calais itself on the aire there

Phill


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There's another unofficial overflow at Gravelines, but only for small units like yours.

As you turn into the aire road, there's a small carpark on the left - it's really for boaters cars but at that time of night will almost certainly be empty.

When using it, in all fairness, try to be away early in the morning.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

drcotts said:


> Hi
> Mid week should be OK
> 
> the aire proper has an area on the opposite side of the road next to the harbour with a few more spaces which you can use if its full.
> ...


We have stayed on the Aire on the sea front at Calais, but with the number of undesirables hanging around we thought we would give the Gravelines Aire a try.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The last time we stayed at gravelines due to inconsiderate parking we stayed on the grass between the mhes and the road. People mainly brits parking in line to the quay instead of at 90 degrees.
Up early and away.

Dave p


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

there is an aire between Calais & Gravelines ay OYE PLAGE

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=10453&Localité=OYE PLAGE

& it was empty when we passed a couple of tuesdays ago


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

We are on the same same sailing next week, see you in the queue. Did you remember to get your 10% MHF discount? 
We usually stay at the ferry terminal ticket office but this time we are also planning to go to Gravelines as we are heading that way the next day to Belgium/Lux/Switzerland/Italy/ Greece.
Last time we stayed at the fery terminal it was full of hire cars abandoned as it was the ash cloud chaos, usually it is very empty but not very quiet, so we thought Gravelines for a change. Also I have read on here they are putting up barriers and charging at the ferry terminal, don't know if anyone has any more info on this.
Cheers Mark


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Gravelines*

I'm sitting in Dover docks now, using up my internet allowance. 00.50 ferry, Calais 3.30ish Gravelines by 4.00. I'll be as quiet as possible. :wink:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

ethnicall said:


> . Also I have read on here they are putting up barriers and charging at the ferry terminal, don't know if anyone has any more info on this.
> Cheers Mark


We came over last monday 13th sept.. evening crossing and went straight into the terminal car park.. No sign of barriers and/or anything to do with parking charges. Number of vans there as usuall.


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Steve, Thanks for the info regarding no sign of barriers

Here's the thread I had previously seen

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-904029.html#904029

Mark


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

ethnicall said:


> We are on the same same sailing next week, see you in the queue. Did you remember to get your 10% MHF discount?
> We usually stay at the ferry terminal ticket office but this time we are also planning to go to Gravelines as we are heading that way the next day to Belgium/Lux/Switzerland/Italy/ Greece.
> .
> Cheers Mark


No, I forgot all about the discount.

I'll keep an eye out for you in the queue.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*ferry discount*

how do you get the mhf 10% discount on ferries?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

ethnicall said:


> Steve, Thanks for the info regarding no sign of barriers
> 
> Here's the thread I had previously seen
> 
> ...


Hi
There are height barriers but these are to stop campers getting onto the car park opposite and nothing to do with the freey terminal aire.

there is a sign up sometimes saying 7Eu a night but late in the year when the camp site next door is closed they dont come round and charge so its free and free water etc too.

Gravellines is nicer and quieter if you are propared to drive on the off chance its not full

Nice one re Oye Plage Trek will look at that in Nov when i go

Phill


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Aire at Gravelline*

can someone please give me GPS coordinates for this aire, as I thought I may try it next month.

I've used the Aires at Calais, Hondshoote and Veurne so fancy a change of scenery

Adrian


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

alecturn1

You get the 10% ferry discount on the SeaFrance booking page where there is an option to enter a 'offer code' which you can find in the MHF members Subs/Discounts/Ferries section

Mark


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Aire at Gravelline*



aps1 said:


> can someone please give me GPS coordinates for this aire, as I thought I may try it next month.
> 
> I've used the Aires at Calais, Hondshoote and Veurne so fancy a change of scenery
> 
> Adrian


They are both in the Campsite Database, complete with GPS co-ords.


----------

